
WordPress.com Goes Down, Takes Millions of Blogs With It - dwynings
http://mashable.com/2010/06/10/wordpress-com-goes-down-takes-thousands-of-blogs-with-it/
======
lukeqsee
We think central hubs are great -- till they fail. We are always shocked when
they fail, but shouldn't be. We expect perfection from a single entity. We
can't.

Maybe it's time to change our focus.

~~~
stoney
It's an interesting risk trade off. The central hub is complex but well
resourced so able to solve problems quicky (hopefully), self hosting is
perhaps a simpler overall solution as it is smaller scale (so less chance of a
failure?) but you probably don't have the same man power to deal with a
crisis.

Which is more likely to suffer an outage? Which is more likely to suffer a
long outage? Which is more likely to suffer a fatal outage?

~~~
drusenko
Totally agree. It's incredibly easy to criticize a central hub for any
downtime whatsoever because the impact is so large and visible.

But your criticism is completely baseless if the average downtime on a central
hub is less than the average of a self-hosted solution.

~~~
mseebach
When your self-hosted blog goes down, it's usually your own fault. I guess
that's probably more acceptable to hackers than when it's somebody else's
fault, and all you can do is sit and stare at generically worded status
updates on Twitter.

~~~
edanm
True, but to your users, it doesn't matter whose fault it is. What matters is
how quickly it gets solved. And I'm only guessing, but these things probably
get solved quicker with central hubs.

Frustrating, but that's the way it is.

------
joe24pack
I wonder if the continuous development/deployment model that they use is
somehow responsible.

~~~
kvs
"The cause of the outage was a very unfortunate code change that overwrote
some key options in the options table for a number of blogs." TC

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/10/wordpress-gives-us-the-
vip-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/10/wordpress-gives-us-the-vip-
treatment-goes-down-on-us-again/#IDComment79548453)

------
bl4k
Wordpress is one of the largest sites on the web now - I can't believe they
have a single point of failure

~~~
moolave
If it was server storage related, then we don't mind helping them out =)

~~~
jeff18
Ironically, I am trying to go to your site to see what you do and am getting
the following error:

    
    
      Error
    
      Request-URI Too Large
    
      The requested URL /... is too large to process.

~~~
mike-cardwell
And when I try to view <http://moolave.tk/> in Firefox I just get a message
saying:

This content cannot be displayed in a frame. To protect your security, the
publisher of this content does not allow it to be displayed in a frame.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It works for me but seems to be a weird structure of a regular site hooking in
a google sites frame which bootstraps a wix flash page which frames the actual
site content.

~~~
moolave
Yes, we designed the website from the Wix Flash platform and published it on
Google Sites. We still have to make some changes as the right-hand side is
taking some space on high-resolution screens.

------
tjmaxal
Yet another great reason to self host

~~~
techiferous
...if you have better uptime than wordpress.com.

------
RyanMcGreal
So kind of a long-tail problem, then.

